# Problem with external USB hard disk



## frank99977 (Jul 29, 2011)

hi everyone

my usb disk is transcend 25m3

when i connect the two usb line to my pc

i got the message


```
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
ugen6.2: <Unknown> at usbus6 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```

i can mount usb flash drive,

but i can't mount the usb hard disk.

how can i solve that...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not enough power? Does it have a power cord option, or can you put a *powered* usb hub between it and the usb port? (I have no expertise on the latter to speak of...nor experience with usb disks without their own power somehow.)


----------



## frank99977 (Jul 30, 2011)

but the power led is on

i can use it in windows on my pc

so i think the power is enough


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking at usb_quirk(4) may provide some ideas.  I've never used it, but UQ_OPEN_CLEARSTALL looks interesting.


----------



## frank99977 (Jul 30, 2011)

hello

my system does not match my usb device

when i use 


```
usbconfig -d ugen6.2
```

i get the message


```
No device match or lack of permission
```


----------



## frank99977 (Jul 30, 2011)

hello

thank for jb_fvwm2 & wblock 

i buy an usb hub to connect my pc and usb hard disk

and now it's work!

i don't know why ,but it's work..

thank's a lot


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 30, 2011)

BTW I've had too many *external* plain ufs2 filesystems crash irrecoverably during rapid i/o ( then only force mount to copy data off if need be...), so now I tend to only use gjournal for external sata or usb fixed disks... (see 
	
	



```
man gjournal
```
 for easy setup maybe. )
(May improve with new usb drivers in v9...irrelevant if it is fat32 or something...never a problem with thumb drives so far...)


----------

